

Don't promise free upgrades if you need GAAP revenue now - dctoedt
http://www.ontechnologylaw.com/2010/04/microsoft-defers-305-million-in-revenue-but-better-that-than-the-osborne-effect/

======
talbina
Any accountants turned startup/geek type people here? I'm one.

